# All Grain To Serve To Mates



## punkin

Got some mates coming round in a couple of weeks for an afternoon drink. I'd like to do a brew on the w'end to have ready to serve on tap that will make it easy drinking.

Ingredients i have are;

US-05 yeast

JW ale malt
JW pilsener malt
German wheat malt
JW wheat malt
Caramalt
Munich L malt
Rye malt

Centennial hops
Saaz
POR
Northern Brewer
Ammarillo
a small pack of Hallertau


Could someone reccomend a recipe that will use ingredients from this list and have non brewers happy?

looking for something around 5% and a 44l batch


----------



## Bongchitis

Mate you can do plenty with that lot that will make your mates happy depending on what they are used to drinking.

Aussie pseudo lager, Dr Smurtos Golden ale (or pretty close), APA, American Wheat etc etc

s05 takes a while to settle though so might not be crystal clear in a couple of weeks depending on your process. I reckon you cant go wrong with the Good Dr's GA though. Recipe in the DB.


----------



## bradsbrew

85% Pilsener malt
10% Munich
5% wheat

90 min boil

POR to 25 ibu @60min
15g Saaz at flame out or into cube.

Cheers


----------



## bignath

very similar to brad, i'd go:

95% Ale
5% Wheat

POR to 25-27 IBU's

US05 @ 17/18 

Quite possibly one of the simplest beers to make, and it tastes pretty decent. Won't completely knock their socks off, but will make them feel more than "at home" with a lot of the other beers they probably drink.

Pretty hard to screw it up, single infusion at 65/66.

Actually, if you can get your hands on some CPA and reculture up some of the yeast in time, that will make a pretty close resemblance to the real thing.

The only question is time. 

Are you kegging or bottling? If you're kegging, you'll shit it in......bottling though.....hmmmmmm will be tight. Beer will be very green after only one week in a bottle. Having said that, that's usually when i start opening them up - "quality control" and all that stuff. (read: lack of willingness to wait)


----------



## Murcluf

Faux Octoberfest option

50% JW Pils
50% Munich

60 min Northern brewer for bittering 
10 min Saaz
0 min Saaz

IBU target 20-25 


Aussie Ale option
85% JW Ale
10% Wheat
5 % Caramalt (percentage might be out as this is off the top of my head)

60 min POR 25 IBU


----------



## chadjaja

Using glelatine I always get clear beer 48 hours after adding when kegging even with 05.


----------



## big78sam

I'd go a rye APA.

55% Ale
20% munich
20% Rye
5% caramalt

Centenial and Amarillo 60, 15 and 0 min to 30 to 35 IBUs.

US05 at 18 degrees. 

Easy to drink but still something different to broaden their horizons. My mates love my Rye APA which is similar


----------



## Nevalicious

As others have said, go the Coopers route (or US05 yeast if you cant be arsed culturing it up)

Using the Coopers yeast and the above grain bills (85% Ale/Pils, 10% Wheat, 5% Cara) will get you something really close to the original and keep your mates feeling all warm and fuzzy

Dead set easy to make and consume


----------



## Nick JD

Honestly, if they are megaswill drinkers they will be most impressed by your ability to accurately clone _their_ beer. Or even improve on it slightly. 

There might be one or two who have tried LCPA or JSGA etc and like it, but the vast majority of beer drinkers are most impressed when you have Carlton, or XXXX coming out of a tap in your fridge - not a beer that tastes like fruit punch.

I'd go 95% of JW Pilsner, 5% of Caramalt mashed at a healthy 66C (the megaswills are sadly lacking in body and all drinkers like body in beer, not all like esters and hop fruit).

Bitter with POR to 30-35 IBUs (slightly higher to offset the 66C mash). US05 at 18C. Gelatine on monday, polyclar on tuesday, keg on thursday. Crystal clear at 3C.

When in Rome.

I've had a XXXX Gold clone and a Chimay Premiere clone on tap before with a few people over, and you watch them filling their glasses and you think, "Either my friends are frickin' cretins, or I'm a beer snob ... probably both." :huh:


----------



## Bribie G

The Sunshine coast branch of the family came down for a BBQ. The last time I had brewed a XXXX lookalike for a birthday BBQ and they emptied the keg, although complaining a bit about the bitterness (20 IBU)
This time I proudly presented my Vienna Lager made on pure Weyermann Vienna Malt, the finest of hops from the Hallertau etc.

They dutifully drank it, then Johnno arrived "Hey who's for a VB?" "cheers, yes, thanks....."

+1 with Nick's suggestion. 

3000 pils
600 White Sugar
200 Caramalt to give it that nice Reschs colour

POR Single Hop addition to 18 IBU

US-05 at 17 degrees for 10 days then gelatine the shit out of it. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## punkin

big78sam said:


> I'd go a rye APA.
> 
> 55% Ale
> 20% munich
> 20% Rye
> 5% caramalt
> 
> Centenial and Amarillo 60, 15 and 0 min to 30 to 35 IBUs.
> 
> US05 at 18 degrees.
> 
> Easy to drink but still something different to broaden their horizons. My mates love my Rye APA which is similar




Thanks for all the suggestions, i do still have a keg of 95/5 with northern brewer from a month or so ago. so i like the thought of using some of the rye. This grain bill intersts me, although 35 ibu is up at my tolerance level too.

I might use the bill and see if i can get it down to 28 or so, what sort of colour do you think this will have?

I'll definately try it, just maybe not for this (and will stick at 35 ibu and dryhopped if not).....uncertain and have till tommorow or sunday to think on it...


----------



## Malted

Bribie G said:


> The Sunshine coast branch of the family came down for a BBQ.


----------



## punkin

Thank you for the contribution malted. About as helpfull as usual, and as relevant.


----------



## beerbog

Big Nath said:


> very similar to brad, i'd go:
> 
> 95% Ale
> 5% Wheat
> 
> POR to 25-27 IBU's
> 
> US05 @ 17/18
> 
> Quite possibly one of the simplest beers to make, and it tastes pretty decent. Won't completely knock their socks off, but will make them feel more than "at home" with a lot of the other beers they probably drink.
> 
> Pretty hard to screw it up, single infusion at 65/66.
> 
> Actually, if you can get your hands on some CPA and reculture up some of the yeast in time, that will make a pretty close resemblance to the real thing.
> 
> The only question is time.
> 
> Are you kegging or bottling? If you're kegging, you'll shit it in......bottling though.....hmmmmmm will be tight. Beer will be very green after only one week in a bottle. Having said that, that's usually when i start opening them up - "quality control" and all that stuff. (read: lack of willingness to wait)



Can't go wrong with this recipe. I quite often do it and it tastes great as a basic beer. :beerbang:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Malted said:


>



I grew up there.

It's all true.

Goomba


----------



## Cocko

Cream Ale with Northern brewer.

The brew that got swmbo from lolly water to beer!

Fents and Troys is a good one in the Recipes DB, just sub to NB hops, I have many times, and all will be good in the world.

.002c

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Bribie G said:


> 3000 pils
> 600 White Sugar
> 200 Caramalt to give it that nice Reschs colour
> POR Single Hop addition to 18 IBU
> US-05 at 17 degrees for 10 days then gelatine the shit out of it.



Bribie, you're a man amongst men! :icon_chickcheers: 

Pretty similiar to what i would whip out
1.050 OG
20IBU (POR FWH)

90% Pils/Ale male
7% white sugar
3% Carapils
and 10g roast barley (.02% Yes, 10 grams)

adding a faint touch of roast barley adds another dimension without the colour that your swill mates will find familair if they drink cascade light for instance.  

Something to play around with.


----------



## manticle

If they drink cascade light, **** 'em and let them BYO or just buy cascade light.

If they are vaguely interested in beer but aren't beer geeks/snobs/brewers then anything pale, with a touch of body that is clear, lowly bittered (20-30 IBU) and has a touch of hop flavour will go down a treat. The grists suggested here will do that so it's up to you to figure out which hop flavour will work best. They like JS golden ale, use amarillo. They like coopers, use PoR. They like pilsner urquell or european lagers, use saaz or hallertau.

I'd be more worried about getting clean beer in two weeks but I guess if you filter and keg (I don't) it's doable. Most beers for me are 3+ weeks in the fermenter before being bottled.


----------



## Malted

punkin said:


> Thank you for the contribution malted. About as helpfull as usual, and as relevant.



No worries mate, glad I could be of assistance. 
Honestly it looks like you got plenty of terrific answers to your question. 

Edit: BTW you know there is meant to be a couple of P's in Pumpkin?


----------



## thelastspud

I reckon that shopping trolley is a pretty good idea. as in you went out to the country for a BBQ but forgot your grill or someone stole it. have a look around, abandoned trolley problem solved.


----------



## Bribie G

My next experiment; Brew in a Trolley


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Bribie G said:


> My next experiment; Brew in a Trolley



Easy to move around the brew shed.


----------



## big78sam

punkin said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, i do still have a keg of 95/5 with northern brewer from a month or so ago. so i like the thought of using some of the rye. This grain bill intersts me, although 35 ibu is up at my tolerance level too.
> 
> I might use the bill and see if i can get it down to 28 or so, what sort of colour do you think this will have?
> 
> I'll definately try it, just maybe not for this (and will stick at 35 ibu and dryhopped if not).....uncertain and have till tommorow or sunday to think on it...



IBUs in the high 20s will be just fine. Colour wise, mine generally come out about 7 to 10 SRM. Given you're using light Munich and light crystal I'd guess around 7 SRM but punch it into beersmith or similar and it will tell you.


----------



## punkin

This went exceptionally well.

2 kegs of Dr Smurtos that i brewed for the occasion were empty in 3 hours, the Redback clone that i tapped after that is decidely rocky this morning :lol: 

I did brew the aussie ale recipe suggested in this thread as well and it is in the fermenter now ready to keg, so i'll give some feedback later.

First go at the Smutos and the missus is even drinking it. i've been brewing for more than thirty years and never seen her drink a full glass of home brew till now  

I'll do more Smurto tommorow and then i'm doing the rye beer.


TheMatesAllLovedItPunkin


----------



## big78sam

punkin said:


> This went exceptionally well.
> 
> 2 kegs of Dr Smurtos that i brewed for the occasion were empty in 3 hours, the Redback clone that i tapped after that is decidely rocky this morning :lol:
> 
> I did brew the aussie ale recipe suggested in this thread as well and it is in the fermenter now ready to keg, so i'll give some feedback later.
> 
> First go at the Smutos and the missus is even drinking it. i've been brewing for more than thirty years and never seen her drink a full glass of home brew till now
> 
> I'll do more Smurto tommorow and then i'm doing the rye beer.
> 
> 
> TheMatesAllLovedItPunkin



Top work. Glad it went well.


----------



## punkin

big78sam said:


> I'd go a rye APA.
> 
> 55% Ale
> 20% munich
> 20% Rye
> 5% caramalt
> 
> Centenial and Amarillo 60, 15 and 0 min to 30 to 35 IBUs.
> 
> US05 at 18 degrees.
> 
> Easy to drink but still something different to broaden their horizons. My mates love my Rye APA which is similar



Bigsam or others, can you give me a little guidance on the suggested schedule for the hops?

I assummed when you say Amarillo and Centennial you mean to use them in equal amounts at each time?


So i have for a 44l batch in brewmate;

20gm of each at 60
30 gm of each at 15
40 gm of each at 0 mins

this gives me 34ibu.

Sound right or should i be using the centennial for bittering and the Amarillo for aroma?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

punkin said:


> Bigsam or others, can you give me a little guidance on the suggested schedule for the hops?
> 
> I assummed when you say Amarillo and Centennial you mean to use them in equal amounts at each time?
> 
> 
> So i have for a 44l batch in brewmate;
> 
> 20gm of each at 60
> 30 gm of each at 15
> 40 gm of each at 0 mins
> 
> this gives me 34ibu.
> 
> Sound right or should i be using the centennial for bittering and the Amarillo for aroma?


I'd go the 50/50 mix. Hopping schedule looks good however if it was me i'd go 20ibu @60, 15 IBU @10 and a 1 gram per L dry hop.


----------



## Wolfman

I had some mates over a couple of weeks ago. 
On tap there was Dr Smurtos and a Stone and Wood clone. Also had a long necks that are an Aussie Ale with some Galaxy thrown in at the secondary ferment. (This was by mistake). 

All GREAT beers. But the mates didn't care too much for the Dr or the Aussie ale, both carbed perfectly. However the Stone and wood clone, wasn't carbed very well to say the least, was a hit. 

I think the good Dr's is a tad too malty for the mega swill drinkers, or at least my mates. 

The funniest thing though, some ended up drinking the "White cans of pure syrup shit" by the end of the night.

Oh how they make me laugh!


----------



## big78sam

punkin said:


> Bigsam or others, can you give me a little guidance on the suggested schedule for the hops?
> 
> I assummed when you say Amarillo and Centennial you mean to use them in equal amounts at each time?
> 
> 
> So i have for a 44l batch in brewmate;
> 
> 20gm of each at 60
> 30 gm of each at 15
> 40 gm of each at 0 mins
> 
> this gives me 34ibu.
> 
> Sound right or should i be using the centennial for bittering and the Amarillo for aroma?



Looks great to me. I'd go 50/50. 

Dry hop v flameout addition is matter of personal preference. Try 0 minutes (flameout) this time and dry hop next time, or even better both! I'd start out with about this amount of hops but for future brews you could bump up the later additions or add 5 or 10 minute additions.


----------



## punkin

Thanks mate, i've been doing both flameout and dry hopping for my last few brews and wouldn't mind giving the dry hop a rest for one or two either. The fruit taste of the hops can be too strong for me sometimes, like a drink of punch or juice.

I'll brew it next week or the one after and respond in the thread here when it's a goer.


I fukin love this allgrain stuff :lol:


----------



## punkin

Taking of the first runnings of this beer now while sipping on a glass of Bosuns Best bitter.

It smells fantastic in the 'toy shop' as the missus calls it.

I've kegged and carbed the Aussie lager suggested earlier in the thread too. Gunna have to have more mates around to drink it cause i can't see me drinking it.

I would have been proud as punch to have brewed this a few months ago in my K&K days, but now it's so bland i'd just as soon drink vodka and fruit juice    


Really looking forward to this rye, it's got two malts i've never tried before, the munich1 and the rye.


----------



## WitWonder

punkin said:


> First go at the Smutos and the missus is even drinking it. i've been brewing for more than thirty years and never seen her drink a full glass of home brew till now



_Brewing_ for how long versus _opening cans_?


----------



## punkin

I've been making my own beer as kit and kilo (opening cans if you will) for almost thirty years. I've been fermenting other brews for a long time too, from cider to mollasses and fruit to allgrain and corn with enzymes, just not for beer.

I've been brewing allgrain beer for three or four months i guess, and i'm never going back.

Luckily i already had all the gear, with big pots, grain mill, burners ect due to my other hobbies which cannot be mentioned.


----------



## Maheel

punkin said:


> burners ect due to my other hobbies which cannot be mentioned.



meth lab ? :lol:


----------



## punkin

Maheel said:


> meth lab ? :lol:



Of all people, you know better  :lol:


----------



## crozdog

Maheel said:


> meth lab ? :lol:


GOLD!!!


----------



## punkin

crozdog said:


> GOLD!!!




And You!







Very clean and crisp and also bland.  


Only the second glass of the keg, expect it o clear up a lot, but it just tastes like a Crown lager. Clean and neutral and not at all like the apa's i've gotten used to.


----------



## Maheel

punkin said:


> Very clean and crisp and also bland.
> 
> Only the second glass of the keg, expect it o clear up a lot, but it just tastes like a Crown lager. Clean and neutral and not at all like the apa's i've gotten used to.



i am itching to cold crash my LFPA so i can fill my 1st keg

i find i cannot bring myself to drink "mainstream" beer any more... bland surely is a word for it even my "bad" AG at least has flavor even if it is "interestingly flavorful"


----------



## punkin

I am seriuosly loving this rye beer.

Never tried anything with rye before except bread, but i'm on the second keg of this in a week and can't stop drinking it. :beer:


It's sorta more malty than hoppy, but i think that's cause i haven't dry hopped it. Has a sweetness and a spiceyness.

It'll make a house beer for sure, just gotta figure out the dry hopping and will add it to the recipe db (with credit where it's due).

Any idea on dry hopping amounts/hops?


I have been using around the 100gms for my 44l batches. I really like centennial over the amarillo, should i be going for one hop as a dry hop or a combination again?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

punkin said:


> I am seriuosly loving this rye beer.
> 
> Never tried anything with rye before except bread, but i'm on the second keg of this in a week and can't stop drinking it. :beer:
> 
> 
> It's sorta more malty than hoppy, but i think that's cause i haven't dry hopped it. Has a sweetness and a spiceyness.
> 
> It'll make a house beer for sure, just gotta figure out the dry hopping and will add it to the recipe db (with credit where it's due).
> 
> Any idea on dry hopping amounts/hops?
> 
> 
> I have been using around the 100gms for my 44l batches. I really like centennial over the amarillo, should i be going for one hop as a dry hop or a combination again?



I've found that cascade & citra go really well with any APAs I've made with a bit of rye.

My roggenweiss (alright, hoppiness isn't a characteristic of weissbier, but bear with me) copped a wee bit of willamette and that was fantastic.

My last was 50g in the keg, force carbed and 3-4 days of OTT hoppy goodness that settled down into a nice aromatic hit.

If I was doing it to remain long term - it'd be 200g or so, not that it's cheap doing these things.

Goomba


----------



## Nick JD

Rye makes beer taste like licking a dishcloth.


----------



## kdaust

I tasted my pale and chinook smash the other day. Now I think 20 odd ibus wasn't enough. Tasted really dry out of the fermenter, but now it's sweet?

I think the intended recipient will enjoy it. But not sure they'll love it.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Looking to plan a batch for the weekend to have ready for the AFL grand final. It's gotta be approachable to mega swillers. I've come up with 2 options so far:

Blonde Ale (JW Malts)
Pils 60%
Vienna 30%
Wheat 10%
FWH Magnum to 18 IBU
Saaz at 20min to 6 IBU
Saaz at 5min to 2 IBU
Wy 1056 to 18C
Mash at 66C
1047 OG
1010 FG

or 
SMURTO Golden Ale

What should I go for? Any feedback for the Blonde?


----------



## Midnight Brew

Bumpedy


----------



## Camo1234

Midnight Brew said:


> Looking to plan a batch for the weekend to have ready for the AFL grand final. It's gotta be approachable to mega swillers. I've come up with 2 options so far:
> 
> Blonde Ale (JW Malts)
> Pils 60%
> Vienna 30%
> Wheat 10%
> FWH Magnum to 18 IBU
> Saaz at 20min to 6 IBU
> Saaz at 5min to 2 IBU
> Wy 1056 to 18C
> Mash at 66C
> 1047 OG
> 1010 FG
> 
> or
> SMURTO Golden Ale
> 
> What should I go for? Any feedback for the Blonde?




Tony's LCBA

My megaswill mates love this... I have found that the golden ale even puts a few of them off but the Bright Ale never gets met with a screwed up face! Funnily enough I have three brews down at the moment for the GF weekend (also my Buck weekend) and there is a German Pilsner, Vienna Lager and a LCBA!


----------



## a_quintal

Midnight Brew said:


> Bumpedy




I'd say a Blonde Ale, from my experience with the two the Blonde is easier to drink. I've found SMURTO's to be too awesome for the average punter, but that could be just the flock I hang out with. Coincidentally I'm fermenting Jamil's "Call Me!" Blonde Ale from Brewing Classic Style's now.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Make sure it's yellow-gold.

Nothing tends to turn off drinkers of megaswill, euroswill or anything else fairly mainstream than a beer that's more than about 6-7 EBC. You could serve them Corona, colour it with food colouring to brown, and they'd still think it tasted 'too dark'.

I had a guy at work, who I've got into BIAB - and I gave him an APA, which was gold-red. It tasted 'too strong' and he 'doesn't like dark beers'.


----------



## sponge

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Make sure it's yellow-gold.
> 
> Nothing tends to turn off drinkers of megaswill, euroswill or anything else fairly mainstream than a beer that's more than about 6-7 EBC. You could serve them Corona, colour it with food colouring to brown, and they'd still think it tasted 'too dark'.
> 
> I had a guy at work, who I've got into BIAB - and I gave him an APA, which was gold-red. It tasted 'too strong' and he 'doesn't like dark beers'.



It's amazing the number of people who turn their heads up immediately at the sight of a slightly dark golden beer, with the same reponse of 'i dont like dark beers'.

As per the above comments, swill drinkers drink with their eyes first, so anything bright and light will already have them curious and keen for a sample.


----------



## Camo1234

sponge said:


> "so anything bright and light will already have them curious and keen for a sample."



Couldn't agree more.... I had three beers on tap, Smurto's Golden Ale, Tony's Monteith's Original and the Bright Ale... some felt the golden ale was too full on, although when i said it was like James Squires they liked it better! And they all said that the Montieth's was darker than they would normally drink! It had the least body of all three bloody beers (i stuffed it a little)!

The Bright Ale had them coming back for more and more... they really like the "lager one".


----------



## Phoney

For those of you with pussy mates who turn their noses up at darker than VB beers, buy yourself some earthenware beer steins, with lids of course. Pour them a beer and tell them they arent allowed to look inside until they finish the first one and give you their opinions.


----------



## Bribie G

50% ale
50% wheat to 5.2% ABV

Single hop addition of something like Columbus to 20 IBU

American Ale II


End of story, they'll suck it up.


----------



## mckenry

Just check my post here

Its my experience brewing for wedding people.


----------



## Nick JD

100% Wey Pils and NZ Hallertau to 25 IBUs with any lager yeast. 

Bottle in green stubbies with a CPBF so it can be drank from the bottle.

People don't believe it's "homebrew". Homebrew doesn't come in a bottle without sediment tasting like Eurolager.


----------



## kyleg

After some help guys. My mates want me to brew a beer for them. Now despite the fact that they're house beer is Emu Export, they are open to different beers. Now one guy has asked for something slightly sweet (like something with honey in it is how he described it). I'm thinking he means a bit of malty sweetness. Also i believe he said he had a beer that was dark like an amber ale but really clean and not too heavy, a session beer i guess. 

So i'm thinking a amber ale kind of grain bill, fermenter with a lager yeast. I've got POR hops in the freezer, but am happy to use what ever hops, but i'd suggest they'd be after low bitterness and low hop aroma/flavour. Also i don't think anything with an overly yeasty character will go down to well, so a neutral clean lager yeast i think. I haven't dealt with any lager yeasts before, but i have a temp controlled fridge for fermenting, good sanitation practices and I am able to step up starters (although i dry yeast is an option i will probably use that, obviously pitching enough is crucial). So i'm fairly confident i can pull of a lager, but just not too sure on what yeast to use. 

So suggest me a good recipe for a malty lager that people who drink Emu Export might like! Tricky one..


----------



## jyo

Brew the blonde you have on the cards I reckon. Looks great. My mega swilling mates go weak at the knees over anything pale with Vienna in it.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Thanks for the feedback guys! I'll brew the blonde ale and report back after grand final day. Theres some interesting other options posted that I wouldnt mind trying for next time. Cheers


----------



## Yob

Nick JD said:


> 100% Wey Pils and NZ Hallertau to 25 IBUs with any lager yeast.
> 
> Bottle in green stubbies with a CPBF so it can be drank from the bottle.
> 
> People don't believe it's "homebrew". Homebrew doesn't come in a bottle without sediment tasting like Eurolager.



Piss off man, he wants it for grand final not in months.. Im with bribie

You will be kegging i assume?

pale + wheat, American ale yeast, a few buckets of hops.. Carb amd drink...

can i have some too?

If you want something ready to go cam, come pick up a cube


----------



## Liam_snorkel

he could use S-189 at 19deg...


----------



## Batz

Most of the sensible recipes here could go with Safale US-05, perfect if your in a bit of a rush as well.


----------



## Nick JD

iamozziyob said:


> Piss off man, he wants it for grand final not in months..



Months? It's for megaswill drinkers. Follow a megaswill procedure. 

1 week @ 14C, gelatine+polyclar in 2 days, keg and serve. If it takes longer than this then you don't know what you're doing.

People who think lagers should be treated like a kitten are pussies.


----------



## drew9242

Honestly if you are going to treat a lager yeast like that, aren't you better off just using us05 at 18?


----------



## Nick JD

Drew9242 said:


> Honestly if you are going to treat a lager yeast like that, aren't you better off just using us05 at 18?



No. US05 doesn't make beer that tastes like a lager. The lager characters are not there. IMO, a lager with USO5 tastes more like a Kolsch.

If you think commercial breweries that make lagers lager them for a month ... think again. 

If you think it's not doable - try it, and report back.


----------



## Bribie G

Nick's right. There is another AHB member who has intimate knowledge of how megaswill lagers are produced. Nudge Nudge Wink Wink. 

I've been gleaning his comments over the years and it goes like this:

Single infusion mash of plain base lager malt such as BB or JW lager. Mash at 63 then raise to mashout. 
POR to 20 IBU or thereabouts. 
30% of fermentables to come from plain old sugaz. (I use maltose syrup for a bit of smoothness)

Secret is in the fermentation. Use Wyeast Danish Lager yeast. Who do you think Fosters turn to when they have yeast renewal requirements? Yup they ring Copenhagen. 
Wyeast isn't the same strain but close cousin. 

Start fermentation at 14 then let it rise over a few days to late teens. 
Fine the shit out of it and lager for a whole 10 days, but a week is fine if you can hover it around freezing

Keg and serve. 
I took my last bottle of this recipe to PUBS club meeting tonight. Good reception. 

Otherwise my American wheat described above hits a similar spot, but using the lager yeast gives that slight metallic twang and hint of sulphur you get from VB or CD .

Edit: the wheat is based on Murrays Whale ale and if finished with NZ Cascade I'd challenge you to do a taste off with mine. However even Whale Ale is probably a bit of an ask for a VB drinker so if you have a couple of weeks I'd go the Aussie Lager for authenticity.


----------



## drew9242

What yeast do you normaly use? I always arse about starting up liquid yeast for a few days witch becomes a pain, plus the longer ferment time means I don't normaly worry about lagers (although I did just put a pils in the fermenter). Might give a dried yeast a go and compare results.


----------



## Bribie G

I find liquid yeasts swell pretty quickly. If you smack the pack 2 days before the brew then save some wort on brewday itself and immediately chill that small sample and pitch the yeast in the starter at say 24 it will be crawling out of the jar in half a day. Do you no chill or flash chill?

Starting the brew at 14 you will only need one smack pack. 

The Danish yeast is WY 2042


----------



## drew9242

Im a cheap arse and split a smack pack 3 ways do I step it up a couple times and it seems good to go. I usually use a bit of the brew day wort in the starter. I also no chill most of the time, it suits my schedule better and works well. Well I actually have Danish lager in the fridge so I might just try a Aussie lager clone and see how close it gets.

Edit: to stay on topic I would go with the blonde ale. Looks good might have to try it myself.


----------



## Batz

Nick JD said:


> No. US05 doesn't make beer that tastes like a lager. The lager characters are not there. IMO, a lager with USO5 tastes more like a Kolsch.
> 
> If you think commercial breweries that make lagers lager them for a month ... think again.
> 
> If you think it's not doable - try it, and report back.




That's correct but most of the recipes posted here are more like pale ales than lagers. I wonder if mega swill drinkers would have a sip and say " Hey this is a pale ale not a lager"

I was more suggesting a pale ale with US05 because it could be turned out quicker than a lager.


----------



## Nick JD

Batz said:


> That's correct but most of the recipes posted here are more like pale ales than lagers. I wonder if mega swill drinkers would have a sip and say " Hey this is a pale ale not a lager"
> 
> I was more suggesting a pale ale with US05 because it could be turned out quicker than a lager.



Tis true. I find swill drinkers (lager) are a bit put off by the cleanness of US05. They're used to more yeast (being abused) character.

Running US05 at 18C and S189 at 14C have the same speed to FG ... might even put a wager on S189 finishing first if it's pitched in the early 20s.

IMO, the lager will be clear without finings earlier than the ale (US05 is a floatie bugger) at < 4C.

Fast lagers can be great beers, especially if your audience is used to fast lagers. And anyone who's beer of choice is an Aussie Lager really doesn't deserve a lagered lager.


----------



## punkin

I try to give people a tastier beer than they would normally have ever tried, but still one they'll drink Also it needs to be remembered that it will have to be still one you'd drink after they go.

To this end i'll always have something a little lighter in colour, but still with a hop profile, like Ross's Summer Ale or some such on tap. 

Mates drop round, they are not expecting to get a can of tTooheys at my place, but they'll ask for something 'lighter'.


Nearly all will drink Summer Ale, SNPA, Smurto's Golden etc. They may not always go and buy it from then on, but occasionally one will


----------



## bullsneck

You could use Nottingham. I made a Stone and Wood clone using Nottingham. The hops were wasted as the yeast stripped most of them out but the result was a clean, pale, quaffable beer that was finished pretty quickly.


----------

